# Who EDC's spare battery?



## iTorch (Feb 19, 2008)

Mainly for those of you who EDC just one light I guess but I was wondering if many of you do this?

I have just about always EDC'ed a torch of some sort before, but never before bothered to carry any spare batteries, unless I was going caving or camping, and even then I usually just bought new batteries and replaced whatever was in the light at the time, maybe carried the olds as spare.

But now that I have changed for an old AA minimag to a nice new cr123A LED 1 cell, I have a lot more room in my bag for one thing, and then there is the cost factor, AA's are dirt cheap, whereas a singe cr123a is about 7.5% the cost of my new torch (in NZ).

I am soon to order some new batts and a charger from Lighthound to cut down costs, but was wondering who bothers with spare batts, or do you prefer to EDC another torch?


----------



## Hodsta (Feb 19, 2008)

When I'm at work (suited) I have an NS Wee on my keychain, a spare battery is so small it fits in my wallet without me noticing it. I also have an Arc AAA with spare lithium battery in my PC bag.

When I'm in casual I always carry at least one spare for the TiPD-S that goes evrywhere with me. If I'm away from home or camping/travelling I'll carry a couple of wallets that hold 10x123s each in a bag.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 19, 2008)

My edc is a hds b42 with a 2X123 case i run a 17670 rechargeable in it. But i also carry another 2X123 case loaded with primaries just in case.Hey it doesn't take up much space and you never know if you might need it.


----------



## KenAnderson (Feb 19, 2008)

Today, I find myself carrying both a spare light and extra batteries. I have a belt holster that holds one of several single 123 lights (HDS, Novatac, MxLux, TNC) that are extreemly reliable and I have never worried that they will fail. However, I like to have enough battery power for emergency use and so carry a 4 cell plastic battery holder from batterystation.com. It holds 4 123 cells without noise and fits flat in my jacket pocket. I also carry a Lo-Ti in a front pocket that can act as a loaner in the event of a power outage. I don't wish to give up my only EDC in such times, and the spare light is small enough to not be noticed.

Finally, if my wife asks to borrow a light, my main EDC is still on my hip while she uses my nearly indestructable Lo-Ti.

Cheers,


----------



## roguesw (Feb 19, 2008)

My EDC are L4, Pr-T on me and M3T in a small pouch.
I carry 8 x cr123s and 2x rcr123s.
The rechargaebles are for the L4 and Pr-T and the primaries are for the M3T.
Its convenient if you have a small bag or pouch for your flashlight and you put a few batteries in there. Batteries are small and light. 

I try to do the following, I usually have 3 or 4 bags that i use, including my work laptop bag. I try to put 2-4 spare cr123s in each bag so that 
if i grab any bag, i know i have spares in them. 

You can pick up cr123s for $1 online and if you go with rechargaebles, they pay for themselves after a while

I have used rechargaebles for the last 3 years, they have more than paid for themselves a few times over.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 19, 2008)

I carry spare aa-aaa-123 batterys in my day pack.Figure I have most of the bases covered if I switch my EDC light around.It takes up very little room in the pack.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep a 4 x CR123 carrier in my Maxpedition Lunada EDC bag.


----------



## Wolfhound 9K (Feb 19, 2008)

I sewed on 3 elastic pouch loops on the side of my SF 9P nylon holster (the old quality version, not the new smaller crappy fit ones) so I'm always with spares whenever I carry that light

but honestly, for EDC use, today's LEDs are so efficient that I can tell when they're getting weak - with plenty of time to make a change of batteries at home


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 19, 2008)

Depends on the situation. In many cases, no, but if I know ahead of time I might need it for an extended period, then I'll pack spares. 

I was at a museum yesterday with my Minimag and camera. I had 6 extra AA and didn't need any of them (usually the way it goes!)


----------



## 270winchester (Feb 19, 2008)

In my bag I have a pelican case with 20 CR123s inside, and I always have a little plastic bag with two spare 123s in my pants pocket.


----------



## mspeterson (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep spare batteries all over the place.....


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 19, 2008)

I do. I was looking at my Charge TI sheath when I noticed a side elastic pouch so I cut down a cigar holder to fit 2 cr123s in it.


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 19, 2008)

At work, my EDC is a Surefire L4. I wanted to be able to carry a spare pair of batteries, and stumbled across a belt holster at Cabelas that was designed to hold a small flashlight and a knife side by side in individual compartments. Well, 2 flashlights fit in there just as well, so now I carry the L4, and my trusty Inova X5 basically as a spares carrier. It's nice to have another light at my disposal, too.


----------



## const451 (Feb 19, 2008)

DaveG said:


> I carry spare aa-aaa-123 batterys in my day pack.Figure I have most of the bases covered if I switch my EDC light around.It takes up very little room in the pack.




Dave, how do you carry them, do you have a box that fit all three type of batteries, or they are in separate boxes?


----------



## Burgess (Feb 19, 2008)

i carry a couple spare AA alkalines in my cell-phone holster.


Of course, i also carry an additional spare flashlight or two . . . .



_


----------



## Khaytsus (Feb 19, 2008)

I am using a small cheap nylon pouch that came with some random tool or light, I forget... I have 1 123 primary, 1 L91, 1 L92 in there. Very very light, and plenty small enough to not be a problem in my cargos.

Sad part is, I have 5 flashlights in my pockets too...


----------



## ugrey (Feb 19, 2008)

No spare batteries on me, but I do keep them in my briefcase and in a bag with me when traveling.


----------



## woodrow (Feb 19, 2008)

My always on me - edc is a SL Microstream. I also usually throw an extra E2 lithium AAA bat in my pocket as well. I also keep extra 123a's in my car and an extra 17670 in my coat pocket....with my Tiablo MA6.


----------



## copierguy_mobile (Feb 19, 2008)

I EDC an L1T, so I'm on AA instead of 123's but I use rechargables for everyday and carry a couple of lithium primaries for backup.

I don't know where he got it, nor have I ever seen them for sale on the website but the 2xAA nylon pouch works great and was a gift from David at the Fenix store.





-Greg


----------



## jzmtl (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep one or two 123a in my pocket.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 19, 2008)

iTorch said:


> Mainly for those of you who EDC just one light I guess but I was wondering if many of you do this?
> 
> I have just about always EDC'ed a torch of some sort before, but never before bothered to carry any spare batteries, unless I was going caving or camping, and even then I usually just bought new batteries and replaced whatever was in the light at the time, maybe carried the olds as spare.
> 
> ...



I do carry a spare battery with my EDC light. It´s a CR123 too. Here in Brasil it costs about 10 dollars each, so I order them from some americans e-stores (websites) and they ship them to here, costing just 1.50 dollar each!


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 19, 2008)

I carry mostly 1x123 lights, so I keep an orange match carrier with either 2 primaries or 2 RCR123A's (3.7v) in it as spares.

Considering that I carry both a Novatac 120P and a TW4 or VG 1x123/OpticsHQ head as an EDC, two lights plus 2 batteries should last me quite a long time.

-Steve


----------



## Mercaptan (Feb 19, 2008)

I use an SC1 by Surefire... it holds my P60L for when (if) I need longer runtime vs. the blazing BOG Q5 drop-in I have in the EDC.


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 19, 2008)

Carry one extra of whatever battery I am using in my bag if i carry a bag. Used to keep an extra AAA in my wallet for my ARC-p, then realised the thing never dies anyway....

Crenshaw


----------



## BSBG (Feb 19, 2008)

ugrey said:


> No spare batteries on me, but I do keep them in my briefcase and in a bag with me when traveling.



Same here, but I keep a couple of spares in the car, and in my desk at the office as well.


----------



## precisionworks (Feb 19, 2008)

Although there are no spare 123's on my person (other than in the second light), there are spares in the car, truck, desk at work, Harley, etc. Somewhat like the way squirrels pack away acorns for later consumption


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2008)

just a few, enough to make through at least a whole day of darkness:candle:



When you study and work in a place with few windows. Darkness takes only a few seconds. no light? your screwed. Don't expect the emergency lights to come on and if they do, usually you can't work using them anyway:shakehead

lights to feed:
spare RCR123A for TW4 [E1E+KL4]
spare CR123As for RL4 [KL4+17670], A2-HA-WH, P1-CE
spare 17670 for E2D [LF EO-E2R LA+17670]
spare 14500s for minimag auroralite


battery carrier not shown : Inova X5-WH
note: SC3 + 1 jil-tube is in the backpack, the rest is on me


----------



## Beamshot (Feb 19, 2008)

I carry a Surefire Spares carrier in my coat or jacket and I also carry 2 123s in shrink tubing in my pocket.(these fit nicely in the watch pocket of most pants):thumbsup:


----------



## chmsam (Feb 19, 2008)

I do carry spares for my lights, usually one set but sometimes two. Since I don't have many lights, the weight of, and the space taken up by, the spares are negligible and I can still be prepared. Since I am poor I like the fact that I don't have to spend a lot of money to be able to deal with almost anything I might need to handle with my lights.

One thing you might want to research is the _safe_ method of carrying spares, especially spare 123's. It's been posted a lot so a search should be easy. Why is this important? Lithium batteries do not react well to shorting out. "Smoking hot" is a good adjective for somethings (or persons) but not for either a primary or a rechargeable lithium cell. I carry mine in plastic match safes if carrying multiple cells (the match safes are just long enough so that the cells do not make continuous contact and they cost less than $1) or for single 123 cells only, in a key chain medicine bottle holder (under $5, meant to hold a bottle of nitro tablets for heart conditions, and again just long enough to prevent the cell from shorting against the container).

The topic of spares carrying is easily searched and there are a lot of really cool and innovative suggestions available.

Hope this helps.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 19, 2008)

I didn't use to carry a spare on me, but started to after I started EDCing my NDI- love this light. I run it on a 14500 and carry a spare in my pocket using some storage tubes from Hobby Lobby cut down to hold a single AA battery perfectly- waterproof, no larger than necessary, and dirt cheap.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry 5 spare CR123's 4 spare eneloop AAs a spare AAA eneloop for my LF2. And if I'm using an 18650 light a spare charged 18650.


----------



## NotRegulated (Feb 20, 2008)

I have spare 123's at work, in the dar and in my bag.

I'll usually just throw my old Fenix P1 in my pocket or on my car key chain. It serves as the extra 123 and it's a decent light too.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 20, 2008)

to *srvctec* --


Thank you for that tip about the Hobby Lobby tubes.


:twothumbs
_


----------



## quatra2008 (Feb 20, 2008)

nearly all my lights run on 123 lithiums so i carry two extras in the watch pocket of my jeans. my keychain light doesnt get enough use to warrant a spare in my pants i keep aaa's in my car for that.


----------



## Echo63 (Feb 20, 2008)

i carry a novatac EDC120P as my EDC light
i carry a spare AW R123 in a Fenix P1CE - and ive got a spare light at the same time


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry a Fenix L1T V2 (P2D body) so I have ONE spare CR123 in the jacket!
Other than that I have a photon freedom around the neck, and a cheapy coincell light on the keys. Thats more than plenty light for a regular day.


----------



## MikeSalt (Feb 20, 2008)

Got the spare 14250 cell for my Raw Ti in the plastic container that came with it.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 20, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> At work, my EDC is a Surefire L4. I wanted to be able to carry a spare pair of batteries, and stumbled across a belt holster at Cabelas that was designed to hold a small flashlight and a knife side by side in individual compartments. Well, 2 flashlights fit in there just as well, so now I carry the L4, and my trusty Inova X5 basically as a spares carrier. It's nice to have another light at my disposal, too.


 
Ed I like your setup....isn't the Inova a long lasting flashlight? :twothumbs

Personally I EDC extra batts whenever I go out of town...


----------



## katsyonak (Feb 20, 2008)

Just two Sanyo AAAs for my Red Fenix L0D Q4 EDC.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 20, 2008)

Generally I do not really require spare batteries as I edc the McLuxIII PD-s and Ti Mule PD but I do have spares in my baggie encased in a minimag solitaire casing. It can house 4x123s + 2x18650s (for my M-series lights).


----------



## mwaldron (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry 4x123 and 4xAA in my briefcase in carriers from CountyComm (which they resell from http://www.toolsaviation.com at a very slight markup). 

I also carry 2x AA stored in a FBA-23 pack for my Yaesu VX-7 HT.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi there.


----------



## powernoodle (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry a spare battery, but its inside a spare flashlight.


----------



## divine (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry a spare magnet for my edc shakelight. 

lol

No, I don't "carry" spare batteries, my edc runs on one AA, and I have an EDC keychain light, even if the AA goes dead, I probably wouldn't switch it out until I got home.


----------



## 83Venture (Feb 20, 2008)

I have extra lights/batteries in my case that is with me at work and at home. I carry a LF2 in my pocket and have a Daywalker Cap that holds the LF2 Diffuser and a spare E2 battery attached to my neck ID chain. ID chain also has a photon III on it which I plan to replace with a ReX. 

The Spare E2 will be available to back up the LF2 or recharge the ReX.


----------



## GreySave (Feb 20, 2008)

The lights I typically EDC are all capable of running an entire night on low to medium power if need me (U2, Kroma, Huntlight Cree, A2). I do carry a Pelican case with the 15 cell foam insert in my CERT kit along with a 6 cell carrier that is small enough to shirt pocket carry. That is to feed the flashlights. I also have a small 4 cell carrier to feed my 123A powered 1 watt headlamp. Thus I can go full power for an extended period if the need arises. I do not typically carry any spares on me simply due to lack of space. Left side of belt carries at least one light, one Leatherman, and one device for self defense. Right side of belt carries pager, cell phone, and 2 meter and / or EMA radio as needed.


----------



## MedusaOblongata (Feb 20, 2008)

I EDC a P2D and P3D. In a belt pouch that holds other things as well, I carry 3 spare primary CR123s. I have had my battery die while I was using a flashlight, so an extra flashlight, and extra batteries, do come in handy. If I'm carrying a bag, I have 3 more spare CR123s (and I'll carry more if I'll be gone for a long time).

I carry spare batteries by wrapping them in saran wrap and then clear packing tape. It's simple, cheap, quick. Easy to open with a knife. There's no empty container to carry around once I've used them. The more water resistance you need, use more saran wrap. The more wear resistance you need, use more tape. Can work with any number or type of batteries. Depending on the shape of the pocket/bag you're carrying them in, can wrap them side by side or end to end. And you don't end up carrying a container that's significantly larger than the batteries it contains. Obviously not a good idea if you're scuba diving, but should hold up well enough in your pocket if you get rained on.


----------



## RebelXTNC (Feb 20, 2008)

When wearing a jacket I do carry spare batteries. A Kodak APS film container will hold 2 CR123 cells perfectly. Some other brands won't fit them. You can get a couple of these from your local camera store when people drop off their film (yes, some people still do this! 
I also carry spare lithium AA's in a flat 4-pack battery holder.
I haven't decided what I'll do when warmer weather arrives.


----------



## keysandslots (Feb 20, 2008)

I carry a purse (uh, murse, uh bag...) most times and among other things, that has two spare AAAs for the PDA and one spare CR123 for my D-Mini.

Randy


----------



## Bonez (Feb 20, 2008)

I edc a P3D Q5. After dealing with the orange match carriers pocket buldge (have to wear dress pants to work) I found a perfect use for an *old* flashlight. Now instead of having the orange match carrier, I just use my old P3D regular version as the spares carrier and only use the Q5 normally. This gives me the advantage of having spares on me and I can quickly change over to the old one if I am doing something and the Q5 dies or goes into the strobe low battery mode. Also having the old one means that I can have two people with lights should the need arise (and the second person does not need to make due with the Arc on my keys, they can have a comparable light source..... came in handy a few times!!)


----------



## NeonLights (Feb 20, 2008)

Most of the time I don't EDC spare batteries, I just have at least two lights on me at all times (usually a Fenix P1 and an ARC AAA-P), and at least two lithium powerd lights in each of our cars. When I'm wearing cargo pants out and about, I usually toss a Spec-Ops cargo pocket organizer in one of my side cargo pockets and that has an additional ARC AAA with spare battery, and a SF E2E with two spare batteries.


----------



## pbs357 (Feb 20, 2008)

I don't EDC a spare battery unless I'm carrying my modded QIII in it's kydex holster, which has a molded cr123 tube built into the holster and sits right next to the light. 

I keep spares in the car, laptop bag and backpack though. Just too much stuff in my pants and coat pockets as it is...

Current/winter pocket contents:
Pants right - Nitecore (yay! new addition)
Pants left - Money clip
Pants rear right - Wallet for ID's, cards
Coat inside - Moto Q smartphone/pda
Coat right - Keys with a DX fauxton (does that count?)
Coat left - "main" light, currently G2Z w/ Dereelight Q5 drop in
Coat left - Dress leather gloves

Everything is pocket carry because I wear a suit for work (and am not a cop/detective).

I guess technically I'm carrying "spare" batteries, but it's by carrying another light. If I ran the battery(ies) out from one light, I would switch to the other. In the summer time, with no coat pockets I'll be a little less "prepared" on my immediate body as the main light will have to ride in the laptop bag.


----------



## TaschenlampeMann (Feb 20, 2008)

Since I only EDC CR123 lights I carry a spare primary cell in one of those aluminum keychain pill carriers from Walmart. It is always on my keychain so it is alway with me. Lately, however, I have started to carry a second light just because I like having it to "play" with.


----------



## jugg2 (Feb 20, 2008)

I EDC a E2E running a EO-E2R, and my backup is a P2D. If I ever think I will need extra runtime with the E2E, I put the EO-E1R in (twice the runtime) before I leave the house.


----------



## alanagnostic (Feb 20, 2008)

I always care two extra cells with me. My edc is an HDS EDC and I carry a spare RCR123a and a primary. I want to have enough batteries to last long enough for me to walk home...even if I take the long way home. I also keep an extra 6 primaries in my car for my car light. In an emergency I don't want to have to cut corners on safety...I choose not to make that choice.


----------



## cal..45 (Feb 20, 2008)

I EDC a CR123 and an AA light and always have two spare rechargeables/batteries for each with me.


regards, holger


----------



## Isak Hawk (Feb 20, 2008)

I consider the 2x123 Aleph UV and Fenix P3D Q2 in my jacket, as spare battery carriers for the Mcgizmo's I keep clipped in the watch pocket of my jeans :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveG (Feb 20, 2008)

const451 said:


> Dave, how do you carry them, do you have a box that fit all three type of batteries, or they are in separate boxes?


They are in separate boxes,2-123s in a small plastic box,4-aa in a 4 -aa battery pack,and 4-aaa that are still in the store pkg.Add a rubber band to hold the aa-aaa together.


----------



## cerbie (Feb 20, 2008)

Nope, I EDC another torch, instead (L1D-CE/L2D-CE/River Rock 2AA and Arc AAA-P (CS)).


----------



## const451 (Feb 20, 2008)

DaveG said:


> They are in separate boxes,2-123s in a small plastic box,4-aa in a 4 -aa battery pack,and 4-aaa that are still in the store pkg.Add a rubber band to hold the aa-aaa together.



Thank you. I need to keep a couple of CR123 and 4 x AAA in my backpack that's why I asked. I keep them in separate plastic containers but I would like to find a container that will hold both types.


----------



## litework (Feb 20, 2008)

The flashlight I "use" most often is a Tiablo MA6. I primarily use a 17670 rechargeable battery for it, but it can run on CR123s. I carry two 123s in my briefcase, along with a SF G2L that has CR123s down the tube. In my truck is a Fenix T1 that also uses CR123s. At my desk, I carry two spare 123s. I do not carry spare batteries in my pants' pocket unless I know I'm going to be working in the dark, and I know I'm going to be away from my briefcase, truck or desk. I do carry a single cell 123 flashlight in my pocket that should enable me to get to my briefcase, truck or desk.


----------



## srvctec (Feb 20, 2008)

Burgess said:


> to *srvctec* --
> 
> 
> Thank you for that tip about the Hobby Lobby tubes.
> ...



You're welcome!  I was hoping someone could get some use out of that idea. I started a thread almost 2 years ago in search of waterproof, single AA battery carriers on the cheap as well as form fitting so they wouldn't be too big for my pocket. It took nearly a year to come up with that idea. Here's the original thread. There were some good ideas by others in that thread as well.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Feb 21, 2008)

Who EDC's spare battery?

I do


----------



## Scourie (Feb 21, 2008)

I carry a Raidfire Spear in a Maxpedition H2 waistpack with 3 spare 18650's in the front pocket.

Rob


----------



## soffiler (Feb 21, 2008)

My EDC is a whole system based around both CR123A and AAA.

On my person, I carry a P1D-CE plus a Battery Junction coin-cell LED on my key ring. I do not usually carry a spare CR123A on my person, but I do tend to watch the level with a ZTS-Mini and I do tend to use low mode quite a bit.

In my man-purse (currently a Max Neatfreak, soon to be a Last Resort when my B-day rolls around) I've got a capped tube, like a cigar tube, that perfectly fits five CR123A and on my main key carabiner I have a waterproof pill bottle that fits one CR123A plus a cotton ball (also good as firestarter). That can be easily slipped in a pocket if I know my P1D-CE cell is getting down to 40% or less.

Then there is the AAA system. In the manpurse I have a Coast Focusing Lenser, a Coast Dual-Color, and a Princeton Tec Impact-II, and a Mag Soli, all running Eneloops. This gives me a wide choice from ~150 lumens OTF, to ~20 floody lumens, to ~2 lumens, plus red. The Impact-II (4xAAA) is mostly considered a waterproof spares carrier for the other lights. Then there's a 35mm film canister with another set of spare AAA, and these are alkalines. Since all the AAA lights are direct drive, they'll run for many hours at reduced output on a set of slowly dying alky's.

I'll have to do some math some day to figure out how much runtime I am carrying with this flexible system. It's a lot.


----------



## orbital (Feb 21, 2008)

+

Sure, when I have my 6D M*g attached to my belt, I carry.... 


no really, depending on the light I'll have a 14500, RCR123 or AA as a backup.

This company has some quality cases that lets you carry an EDC with a spare: (ex. 87SA)

http://www.rainbowofcalifornia.com/bags.htm


----------



## Fird (Feb 21, 2008)

Currently I carry 1 spare 18650 in its own pocket in my jacket. Right now I'm looking for a belt holster that will allow me to carry 2 more cells in separate cell-sized pouches/tubes as well as my CL1H V3.0 (as I have already destroyed the belt clip).


It's really really nice to be able to know that I can flip my light on, and expect 1-2 hours at full power, or more like 6-8 on low (my 18650's = low capacity), and then have a spare cell I can just pop in.

Fird


----------



## chuck4570 (Feb 21, 2008)

I never carry a spare battery on me, but I always have them close. I keep full Surefire spares carriers in both trucks, my desk at work, and in my bag that is always close by.


----------



## Big_Ed (Feb 21, 2008)

kosPap said:


> Ed I like your setup....isn't the Inova a long lasting flashlight? :twothumbs
> 
> Personally I EDC extra batts whenever I go out of town...



Thanks. I've found that my Inova X5 gets a lot more use nowadays, too. I like the holster I bought so much, I bought a second one to have when this one wears out!


----------



## zipplet (Feb 21, 2008)

In my bag for work I carry a pouch (old gameboy color carry pouch) that holds:
- vapex battery case with 2x AA nimh, 1x AA alkaline, 1x AAA nimh
- cheap 'n' cheerful small battery tester
- a couple of sealed fauxtons (in original packaging)
- Jetbeam C-LE with eneloop
- Emergency mobile phone charger (takes 1xAA)

That bag will also go with me if I go on an extended trip. When I'm just out and about I tend to carry a spare flashlight instead.

What spares are for what:
- 2xAA nimh: L2D-RB100
- 1xAA alkaline: emergency spare for mobile phonecharger
- 1xAAA nimh: L0D-CE


----------



## divine (Feb 22, 2008)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Sure, when I have my 6D M*g attached to my belt, I carry....



You would almost have to carry 6D spares on the other side of your belt just to even out the weight. :duh2:


----------



## orbital (Feb 22, 2008)

divine said:


> You would almost have to carry 6D spares on the other side of your belt just to even out the weight. :duh2:



I truly hope you know I was kidding.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 22, 2008)

I do on the job with my 6P
I inspect telco rack-cabinets for various defects. Anything from sheetmetal scratches/rust, to poorly routed cables, rivet/screw defects, damaged connectors/cables..etc.. So things like shadow rendition, color accuracy, non-glaring light when used around zinc-plated metals are very important. As well as lumen output and beam pattern.

in a nutshell I prefer my incandescent 6P over my lowes task force for these reasons. However I need enough run time to get me through 1-2 hours of use per day (worst case). So I carry 4 extra cells in my backpack. and use the tactical thumb button often to conserve battery power. I find the 6P perfect for my line of work.... but it eats batteries:sigh:

IMHO the TF is a little harsh on the eyes in this application, but I can get by all week on just a pair of cells.

I have a cree DX drop in on order, I'm curious how well that compares to the lowes TF. The two have completely different optical systems, the TF is a Fraen refracting lens while the DX is a MOP reflector.


----------



## datiLED (Feb 22, 2008)

I just carry another light. I like the ability to quickly grab another light source.


----------



## Strauss (Feb 22, 2008)

Sometimes I will carry an extra battery for my Draco in my coin pocket, but then again the Draco battery is TINY


----------



## z282z06 (Feb 22, 2008)

quatra2008 said:


> nearly all my lights run on 123 lithiums so i carry two extras in the watch pocket of my jeans. my keychain light doesnt get enough use to warrant a spare in my pants i keep aaa's in my car for that.


I carry a set in my watch pocket also. I only EDC my E2e or an L1, so 1 set of spares is fine. I do have an sc-1 in the truck with a spare bulb and 4 batts also, and I am never far away from my truck.


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Feb 25, 2008)

Since edc Novatac 120p, E1B and (in the near future) the upcoming Twisty, I use the "Pillfob Trekker" at my keychain.

I love it.

Rainer


----------

